# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  > [SOLVED] Copy and paste from Vertical to Horizontal

## mardskee

Does anyone know how to copy a vertical column from excel and paste it into
a horizontal row? I have a sheet with column A 1-256 filled in and I want to
copy and paste it into a new sheet using row 1 A-ZZ etc.   Can this be done?

----------


## Barb Reinhardt

Copy the cells that you want to transpose.
Go to the location where you want to paste them.
Edit -> Paste Special -> Transpose

"mardskee" <amigo@elitemg.com> wrote in message
news:%23ARhYm3GFHA.1476@TK2MSFTNGP09.phx.gbl...
> Does anyone know how to copy a vertical column from excel and paste it
> into a horizontal row? I have a sheet with column A 1-256 filled in and I
> want to copy and paste it into a new sheet using row 1 A-ZZ etc.   Can
> this be done?
>
>

----------


## Bill Kuunders

use copy,edit, paste special and tick "transpose"
Regards
Bill K

"mardskee" <amigo@elitemg.com> wrote in message
news:%23ARhYm3GFHA.1476@TK2MSFTNGP09.phx.gbl...
> Does anyone know how to copy a vertical column from excel and paste it
> into a horizontal row? I have a sheet with column A 1-256 filled in and I
> want to copy and paste it into a new sheet using row 1 A-ZZ etc.   Can
> this be done?
>
>

----------


## mardskee

Barb, it worked

Thanks


"Barb Reinhardt" <reply@tonewsgroup.com> wrote in message
news:u9mghq3GFHA.588@TK2MSFTNGP15.phx.gbl...
> Copy the cells that you want to transpose.
> Go to the location where you want to paste them.
> Edit -> Paste Special -> Transpose
>
> "mardskee" <amigo@elitemg.com> wrote in message
> news:%23ARhYm3GFHA.1476@TK2MSFTNGP09.phx.gbl...
>> Does anyone know how to copy a vertical column from excel and paste it
>> into a horizontal row? I have a sheet with column A 1-256 filled in and I
>> want to copy and paste it into a new sheet using row 1 A-ZZ etc.   Can
>> this be done?
>>
>>
>
>

----------


## bagybachi

I used to know how to do this. But in excel 2010 i don´t get the same menu. How can I find the transpose option of PASTE?

thank you!

----------


## vgrandja

It worked for me as well - and the cells I was transposing had formulas in them. For it to work, the steps I performed:

-Copy
-Paste Special
-click on Values, then
-click Transpose

It worked for me.

----------

